# GUESS WHAT? I GOT A BFP!!!!!!



## akamummy

Well, I have finally got my :bfp: after undergoing a m/c....Im soooo lucky to have fallen so quickly! I cant believe it! 

"Im so excited, I just cant hide it, Im about to lose control, and I think I like it!" :happydance:

Im also a little scared coz I m/c at 11 1/2 weeks...so until that time has passed I think Im going to be a little aprehensive! :hissy:

I just still cant believe that I got my :bfp: YES :happydance: I just took the test today, as I was due a visit from AF today... but she failed her appt! So I think Im about 4 weeks along...not far...but enough to show a :bfp:
On that note..I will sign off....:dust: to others out there!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!


----------



## Tiffers

Congratulations hun!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## loopylew

congrats hun, so many lucky ladies on the one day!!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations and good luck! :hug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! xXx


----------



## Mervs Mum

:happydance:

Sticky dust to you darling.

xx


----------



## biteable

well done hunni,am made up for you,lookig forward to seeing you in 1st tri,congrats again


----------



## bird24

yay congrats!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Fantastic news 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## niknaknat

congratulations
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrscookie

oh wow honey congrats!!!!! how long were you ttc for?
STICKY DUSTS xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Goodness me. The good news is breaking fast this morning.

I would like to add my congratulations here and wish you a happy and healthy nine months.

Good weather follows bad weather always and this is your moment of *SUNSHINE*.

:hugs:


----------



## Brockie

congratulations darling!!! i know exactly how you feel, i mc had one af and caught* its a scary time but try and remember this is a whole new pg, i read somewhere 'new spermy, new eggy, new preggy'!!!!!!!

see you over in 1st tri*******:happydance:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations x


----------



## polo_princess

Ooooo congrats sweetie!!


----------



## carmen

Congratulations Darl...... :happydance:


----------



## tink

:happydance:congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Donna79x

Congratulations Hun !!! Wishing you a happy n healthy 8 remaining months xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## journey

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## Rumpskin

OMG, another :bfp:

Congrats darling, so pleased for you xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## APBTlover

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## The Catster

aw that wonderful hunny......sending u vat loads of glue!!!!!!!!

xx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dannigizmo

thats lovely news. CONGRATULATIONS!!  

Wishing you all the best. XXX


----------



## ger

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Jayne

Congrats! :D


----------



## NeyNey

No freakin way!!

Congratulations Sweetheart!!

:wohoo:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU.
XXX


----------



## SJK

congrats :happydance: xx


----------



## shmoo75

That is fantastic news. Congratulations I have everything (except my legs) crossed for you. :happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## Carley

That's fantastic! Congratulations! What's your EDD?


----------



## momandpeanut

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## BeachPrincess

WOO HOO!! Congrats, hun!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## i'm royal

Congratulations!Hope everything goes great.Wishing you all the best.


----------



## avistar

wonderful news!


----------



## superp123

Congrats to you!! I hope everything goes perfectly for you over the next 8mths or so. Good luck!!!
P


----------



## Capuru

This is so wonderful!!! :dance: I'm so happy right now!!!https://www.mommy-graphics.com/glitter-comments/cat/congratulations-comments/congrats-on-the-pregnancy.gif


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## _Alice_

Wow, congraulations x


----------



## Tishimouse

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months and sending you lost of sticky cyber :dust:


----------



## ANGYPANGY

congrates


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------

